# Setting up my first CIchlid tank



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

.
So i have a 55 gallon I am getting ready to cycle and set up once that's done I want to put Rusties and Lemons in it but i want to make sure a few things.

Will they get along?

How many of each would be enough to keep them happy but leave me understocked?

Is there an Algea eater or snail i can add with them to help keep the tank clean but not be a snack?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have two pleco in with mine and they do good. just make sure they are a little bigger than the cichlid. My 55 has 10 cichlid right now and they are doing great with plenty of room to add


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 big apple snail (2 make snail eggs). Those fish should be compatible. Ideally you'd get 1 male and 3 females of each. This is understocked when they are 1" long, but overstocked when they reach full size. I always advise a second large filter on a mbuna tank.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

I was advised to get an Aquaclear 70 so idealiy i should get two? Or is there a better filter to get for these guys?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Im running a rena xp3 and emperor 400 on my tank. crystal clear!


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

I've run across some info from another fish keeper that Lemon yellows and Rusties can't be kept together but it's the only place I've heard of it, but I dont' want to cause my fish harm, is this true? Should i look for an alternative for the Lemon yellow because I want to rusty more.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could get all rusties. Or maybe rusties and 1 male peacock. The lab/rustie combo is on this site as okay. http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_55g.php But if the account is from personal experience, go with it. Labs are getting bigger and meaner than they used to be.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

Well at my LFS there were Yellow labs and Lemon yellows so I thought they were two different fish and in all my research i can't seem to get a definitive answer, I've read that the names are interchange able and i've read that lemon yellows are version of a yellow tang (from the same person who said they don't play together, but it's just word of mouth, I asked them for some reading material on this and I'm waiting to hear back)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

some "lemon yellows" are just pale yellow labidochromis caeruleus, but some are lemon yellow varieties of other fish such as Neolamprologus lelupi or even Aulonocara jacobfreibergi. This is why common names are not that useful. Look at the shape or post a pic. 

And yes, I wouldn't mix N. lelupi with iodotropheus sprengerae (rusty). So your discussion might just be muddled by confusion over which fish you are talking about.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

well if i went with yellow labs would that be ok then?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is a combination I have heard recommended, but not one I have tried myself.


----------



## SilverOrchid (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok thanks! You have been very helpful I appreciate it very much!


----------



## paddy (Mar 2, 2012)

Just my opinion but i would stay away from snails, worse thing i have ever done to my aquarium


----------

